# Instalationshilfe bei Addon



## Magera (8. November 2017)

Guten Hallo,

Ich hoffe man kann mir hier helfen, da alle suchen und Vorschläge bei Google mich nicht weiter gebracht haben.

Es geht um das Addon GatherMate2.
Bzw dessen Datenbank GatherMate2-Data

Theoretisch ist das ja nicht schwer, man Pack das Addon Gather mAte in den Addon ordner und das Addon Gathermate2_Data auch, ohne daas man die ordner in ein ander steckt.
Danach über Addons noch anwählen und Online mit dem Befehl /Gathermate das die Einstellungen öffnen und dort auf "Importieren" gehen, richtig?

Wenn ich das aber so mache finde ich unter Importieren keine Daten, also kann nichts importieren. Auch der Tipp bezüglich des Addons Carbonite hat nichts gebracht.

Kann mir jemand verraten was ich eventuell Falsch mache? 
Gibt es Addons die Gathermate2 stören oder behindern?

Das Addon samt Data habe ich übrigens von Cursed. und da auch die aktuellste Version, bei Data, hab ich sogar mehrere Versionen Ausprobiert.

Wäre echt toll wenn mir jemand helfen kann.


----------



## Magera (9. November 2017)

Ergänzung:

Mir wird in der Addons Verwaltungsliste nichtmal GatherMate_Data angezeigt. dennoch bekomme ich auf der Map im Game Shatzkisten und Wolken angezeigt, sowie Fisch/Angelspotts. Aber Erze oder Kräuter werden mir dennoch nicht angezeigt.
Muss ich mir also erst irgendwoher Datenbanken organisieren?
Ich dachte die wären ebn in Gathermate Data drin?


----------

